# Three dreds?



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Essentially, would you ever field three dreds with assault cannons and missile launchers?

I ask, because I'm going to, and I thought you could laugh/look on in belwilderment before I do.

Please feel free to comment on/howl down the idea; I would have flagged it up in the 'lists' forum, but it's not a list yet, just a crazy idea...

:cyclops:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Although its obvious a dread is mainly for CC, such an arrangement could be used effectively.

That is, after all, a bunch of ACs. 

You can wittle oponent's troops down with the hail of firepower, while harrassing tanks and blow chunks out of the infantry.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Considering Space Marine armies aren't terribly pressed for Elites slots to make an army function... I could see doing something like that. That configuration is quite versatile as far as shooting potential goes-- the assault cannon is undeniably the most powerful ranged weapon in the game, and a missile launcher for good measure (which similarly is able to assist with opening armour when the rending doesn't cut it, or add a few hits from a frag on top of the hits from the assault cannon vs. infantry) never hurts. It's mobile, unlike something that'd be comparably armed (like a Predator, really-- that's the only thing I can think of Space Marines have that mounts multiple heavy weapons on an armoured chassis) and is able to move and fire both weapons without worry of its speed.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

short answer yes


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

anything that can mount an assault cannon is worth it, because when you think about it, its not cheap to field Terminator Assault Cannons while the LR Crusader is too much of a bullet magnet


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Blimey, and here I was thinking it was utterly crazy ('it must be crazy, it's too specialised' was my way of thinking - a general rule for SM amies I tend to work by).

If and when I try it out, I'll let y'all know how it goes.

:cyclops:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

but with assault cannons its not specialised as they can deal with anything. And dreds are big spanky robots with guns...whats not to like


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

jigplums said:


> but with assault cannons its not specialised as they can deal with anything. And dreds are big spanky robots with guns...whats not to like


 
Well exactly.

I suppose I meant 'don't put all your eggs in one basket... err, three baskets... _*OF DEATH!*_'

I try not to duplicate too many units, tending to think that ... oh I dunno, it's better to be able to do 6 things not very well than be good at one thing but don't do other things at all. That doesn't really make too much sense does it?

I hope you get the point though. No terminators in this (potential) list, for instance, no vet squads. I worry that I'm gonna be spannering my ability to do other things. On the other hand, as has been said, they are both pretty versitile weapons - so lots and lots of big guns attached to big spanky robots, which is a big plus!

I *hope* to be fielding these against a more normally-tailored SM list soon - I'll let you know how I get on.

:cyclops:


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

specialisation is the key to success, i Play Tau and i can easily outfit a Crisis to be able to take on the whole infantry+vehicle range of WH40K but remember---there are only 6 turns in a game, every turn not using your fancy gun is points wasted, had you specialised you only have one or two tasks to perform, hence greater points efficiency. this is a pitfall of many players, they equip certain units to be able to take on all eventualities and then wonder where their points went, give your dread a task or two and STICK to it. you'll find you have more points leftover to field another SPECIALISED unit that can cover your specialised unit/s weakness more ably than any upgrade you could've given the original unit 8)


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, its a really good versatile combo.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Das Boogie Man said:


> specialisation is the key to success, i Play Tau and i can easily outfit a Crisis to be able to take on the whole infantry+vehicle range of WH40K but remember---there are only 6 turns in a game, every turn not using your fancy gun is points wasted, had you specialised you only have one or two tasks to perform, hence greater points efficiency. this is a pitfall of many players, they equip certain units to be able to take on all eventualities and then wonder where their points went, give your dread a task or two and STICK to it. you'll find you have more points leftover to field another SPECIALISED unit that can cover your specialised unit/s weakness more ably than any upgrade you could've given the original unit 8)


... on the other hand, if I take 3 identical dreads, I might have some points left but I won't have the FO slots for Elites that I need to field the 'specialised' units you mention... that's what I'm worried about.

But as pretty much everyone has said, in one way or another, 'yeah, go for it', I will, and report back on whether it works.

:cyclops:


----------



## DeathFang (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah I have used the 3 dreads list before, works very well. In my list I use 3 dreads with extra amour, smoke, assault cannon, power fist and heavy flamer sometimes one of thoes dreads will be a venerable one.
Also another list of mine is 3 dreads like above with drop pods.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

i prefer long range tank hunting dreads (with misslie launchers, lascannons, venerable, extra armor, smoke launchers, and tank hunters) i only have 1 dread atm and i find this combo works well against armor and keeps the dred from personel guns like plasma. best thing isthat most people cant damage the fron armor of 12 on a dred so i can use him (if i need to) just to keep a squad of something busy. even with that s6 dred is still fierce opponent in assault against little guardsmen.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Although its obvious a dread is mainly for CC


Er I would beg to differ on this...I Dread is far better off shooting

If a Dread is in combat it is likely to be a dead Dread to either MCs or 'troops' with PFs

A dread also has too poor a WS and initiative to be considered for CC alone.

Run the shooty ones 

:wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

One of my closet GT games was against a guy with 6 dreads. I managed to fluke the win with a suicidal death company charge but was probably one of the hardest fought games i've had.

Combat dreads suck imo. Although im yet to test out the new Death Company ones... :mrgreen:


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

assault dreads can do well with 1 condition...drop pods! definately the SMs ultimate sneaky weapon. but without droppods, assault dreds only good against assault oriented armies like hte nids and the orks, and even against them they still are only ok.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

chaos dreads are always fun in CC, especially when they go crazy :lol: gogo 2x your attacks, but not sure about SM dreads, they've got some better shooting options and the ability to not be random kinda helps the shooting


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thats the thing with tau though, the can equip with so many different weapons and combos, i had a squad that could deal with anything!

on the dread note, you dont have to fill your elites with dreads, just take "Heed the wisdom of the Ancients" and slide them into your HS slots or a mix of both. btw with the trait, all dreads in elite slots must be venerable AND removes the 0-1 limit, so when you think about it, 6 Ven dreads, 3 with AC and ML, and three with say AC and CC weapon. KICK ASS!!!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Right, now it's a list (or, getting to be a list at any rate - though it's gone from Codex SM to a Blood Angels list, with chaos minis... confused? You will be...), to be found here.

I really like this idea, and the fact I had a lot of positive feedback about it is cool - I'll let you know how it playtests soon...


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes... and I've fielded the dreaded 6 dred army! Oh that was so much fun. 3 Ven Dreads with Tank Hunter and Hellfire configuration and 3 dreads with just AC and CCW. You should have seen the look on my opponents faces. Its a hit or miss army. If they have decent anti tank support they can stop you but if not its a massacre! :biggrin:


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

On a related subject, opinions on 3 Chaos dreads? (any config)


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

You could always go balls out and take six of the buggers...

That would be an "unusual" list.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Not to unusual as said before... I did so with my Marines list.

Librarian - Chaplian
Command Squad w/ BP-CCWs

3 Elite Ven Dreads with Tank Hunter and Hellfire build

2 10 Man troop squads with Meltas - Missle Launchers

3 Heavy Support Dreads with basic build AC/DCCW..

was all around 1200pts or may have been more.. I cant remeber but it was less than 1500pts.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't on my list, it's a BA list so 3 maximum I'm afraid.

Dartanyun, sorry, no data on chaos dreads I'm afraid, having played neither with nor against a three-dredd chaos army, sorry.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

My Grey Knights army always ran three dreads with AC and DCCW... mainly because there were never any other good HS choices for them.


----------



## harveydent (Apr 19, 2007)

why take just 3 dreads when you can take 6 venerable dreads, all with assault cannons and extra armor? they're a steal for 130 points.

they can kill anything (except monoliths), and can tie up units in close combat rather well.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

harveydent said:


> why take just 3 dreads when you can take 6 venerable dreads...


1 - because you can only have 3 dreads in a BA list, which is what I'm using, and
2 - because I only have 3 dreads.

But if neither of these things were the case, then yeah, I think it would be fun to pull out a succession of dreads and watch the expression of stunned disbelief on my opponent's face... :wink:


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

I think there's a place for versatility and a place for specialization; a lot depends on the race of your army. I keep my marines very versatile, but others may do it differently. 

I would just take two dreads, not three, for fluff/comp and to spend more points elsewhere. But I think equipped like that they'd be very effective, good firepower against infantry and tanks! Great combo.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Das Boogie Man said:


> specialisation is the key to success, i Play Tau and i can easily outfit a Crisis to be able to take on the whole infantry+vehicle range of WH40K but remember---there are only 6 turns in a game, every turn not using your fancy gun is points wasted, had you specialised you only have one or two tasks to perform, hence greater points efficiency. this is a pitfall of many players, they equip certain units to be able to take on all eventualities and then wonder where their points went, give your dread a task or two and STICK to it. you'll find you have more points leftover to field another SPECIALISED unit that can cover your specialised unit/s weakness more ably than any upgrade you could've given the original unit 8)



Agreed. Now that your dreads have so much firepower, outfit a few mechanized marine squads with power fists, melta/plasma guns and get close in and dirty!

I would still back those dreads up with a dedicated anti-tank dev squad, but that depends on your style of play.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i've done this before but 2 assault cannon and combat weapons and one with twin-lascannons and combat wepaon. Its really effective as long as you don't play an army with lots of anti-tank


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

3 wraith lords ftw


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mad King George said:


> 3 wraith lords ftw


my friend always uses 3 getting annoying now


----------

